# Windows XP auf Vista instalieren



## Blackmamba90 (1. Mai 2011)

*hey leute!*

ein kumpel hat mich gefragt ob man xp auf einen vista rechner installieren kann, er hat die recovery CD von einen anderen rechner genommen und draufgespielt. aber jetzt mag er XP drauf haben.  
kann mir da jemand helfen das ich ihn dann helfen kann?

MFG Blackmamba90


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Mai 2011)

Hi und herzlich willkommen auf tutorials.de

Es gibt kein "Downgrade"-Setup bei XP. Das heißt, um XP zu installieren muss beim Setup die gewählte Partition neu formatiert werden


----------



## bRainLaG (4. Mai 2011)

Also grundsätzlich geht es schon wenn er sagt, das er nur Windows XP drauf haben möchte:

-> Windows XP CD rein 
-> Festplatten formatieren bzw. anders partitionieren falls gewünscht
-> Win XP installieren

anderer Weg, wenn er beide Betriebssysteme haben möchte, wäre eine Virtual Machine innerhalb von Vista möglich allerdings macht dies aus meiner Sicht hier keinen Sinn

Cheers
bRain


----------

